# Objekt in Datenbank speichern



## ManuP (6. Jul 2006)

Hi!
Ich würde gerne ein Objekt in einer Mysql Datenbank speichern.
Gefunden habe ich folgenden Beitrag: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6669&highlight=objekt+speichern

Scheinbar kann ich also auch ein Objekt, welches nicht Serializable ist, in eine Datenbank schreiben...  aber wie?

lg ManuP


----------



## AlArenal (6. Jul 2006)

Willst du entsprechend deines gefundenen Eintrags einfach nur strunzdoof das Objekt in einen BLob, o.ä, packen, oder willst du dein Objekt in einer DB-Struktur ablegen, so dass du mit den Daten auch außerhalb deiner Anwendung etwas anfangen kannst, bzw. mit mehreren Clients zugreifen und die üblichen DB-Funktionlitäten nutzen kannst?
Letzteres läuft unter dem Oberbegriff ORM (object relational mapping). Bekannte Vertreter sind diverse Frameworks, die JDO umsetzen (Standard von Sun), Hibernate, u.v.a.m. Einfach mal nach "java orm" oder "java persistence" googlen.


----------



## ManuP (6. Jul 2006)

Ich trage einige Werte die z.B. für eine Suche relevant sind in die DB ein, das Komplette Objekt (das ja noch mehr Informationen enthält), will ich jedoch direkt in der DB speichern.
Wenn ich es dann wieder aufrufe, habe ich ja gleich alles bei der Hand, und muss nicht erst wieder alles einlesen.


----------

